

Unlock Apartm.net by checking in on Foursquare - joe8756438
http://www.fastcompany.com/1709781/foursquare-door-guys-say-they-might-start-selling-their-system

======
everyplace
We've thought about making the white-list functionality time-based, but the
need hasn't come up for our internal use. The product version of this would
have greatly expanded features though, if we make one.

------
digitalclubb
That is an awesome idea and would be fairly straight forward to develop..

Though you would have to incorporate some sort of timer for office hours only!

------
younata
Wow. Thanks.

I'll check back in after I implement this in my dorm room. So much parts to
get this break before I go back to college.

